
Michael Stonebraker: “My 10 Fears about the Future of the DBMS Field” - mpweiher
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DJFKl_5JTnA
======
Bucephalus355
Never thought I’d see this guy’s name again.

He founded the company called “Ingres”, which lost out to Oracle in the 80’s.
One of their last acts was to open-source their DB, giving us “Postgres”
today.

Main criticism of Stonebraker at the time was he was more of a professor than
a CEO, really in love with his “QUEL” language that “SQL” supplanted. Either
way a genius through and through.

